# 7 weeks today



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

The Desserts are now 7 weeks and very cheeky :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, May, they are gorgeous*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

they are so adorable!!! Will you people stop trying to tempt me with another Siamese kitten!!!! The little one having ears washed looks like my Mai Tai.
Love them all ((())) & xxx for them
Just had a peek at your website and signed the guest book.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Truly truly beautiful  x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous, really beautiful,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

lymorelynn said:


> they are so adorable!!! Will you people stop trying to tempt me with another Siamese kitten!!!! The little one having ears washed looks like my Mai Tai.
> Love them all ((())) & xxx for them
> Just had a peek at your website and signed the guest book.


Thank you that is nice of you :thumbup1:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwww have to say I don't own any but I love the meezers


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

May, these are as always truly gorgeous and cocky little desserts(i know),always a pleasure to drool over


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

They are all gorgeous! You must be so proud of them!

Lou
X


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful cats.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful kittiesxx!:drool:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

They are too cute & sweet for words!!


----------



## missdaisy (Dec 13, 2008)

ah so sweet and such huge ears


----------

